# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Τα μυστήρια των "Αγνώστων Παντοφλών"

## Espresso Venezia

Το παρόν θέμα φιλοδοξεί να ασχοληθεί με πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (παντόφλες) που είτε κατασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας (στην πλειοψηφία τους) είτε δούλεψαν εδώ προερχόμενα από το εξωτερικό, και για τα οποία υπάρχουν λίγα ή και καθόλου στοιχεία. Με την ελπίδα η απαρίθμηση - αναφορά τους, να βοηθήσει στην συγκέντρωση περισσοτέρων ή και ακόμα (ευχής έργον !!!) να ρίξει φως σε όσα περισσότερα "μυστήρια".

Να προσθέσω ακόμα, ότι κάθε πληροφορία, έστω και η πιό ασήμαντη φαινομενικά, μπορεί να φανεί πολύτιμη, αλλά ταυτόχρονα, θερμά να παρακαλέσω, στοιχεία ή παλαιά δημοσιεύματα που ήδη έχουν παρατεθεί στο φόρουμ, να μην τα επαναλάβουμε διά ευνόητους λόγους (γι αυτό άλλωστε για τα πλοία που έχουν δικό τους θέμα στο φόρουμ έχω βάλει σχετική παραπομπή - link με κόκκινους χαρακτήρες).

Να ξεκινήσουμε σήμερα από τις δεκαετίες '50 και '60.

_ΠΟΡΟΣ_
Γύρω στα μέσα – τέλη δεκαετίας '50 κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στο Νέο Ικόνιο, μία από τις πρώτες Ελληνικές παντόφλες και σίγουρα η πρώτη της γραμμής Πόρου - Γαλατά. Το όνομα της ΠΟΡΟΣ, μικρή κατασκευή γύρω στα είκοσι μέτρα.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, η συνέχεια και η κατάληξη του.

_ΣΩΖΩΝΙΚΟΣ_
Παρόμοια περίπτωση με το ΠΟΡΟΣ. Μία από τις πρώτες Ελληνικές παντόφλες, κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στο Νέο Ικόνιο γύρω στα μέσα – τέλη δεκαετίας '50.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, το που δούλεψε και η κατάληξη του.

_ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_
Πλοίο που ήταν δρομολογημένο στην γραμμή Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού από το 1957 τουλάχιστον (που βρίσκουμε την πρώτη σχετική αναφορά) μέχρι περίπου τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '60. Πιθανόν να επρόκειτο για ξύλινη κατασκευή (???). Μοναδικό στοιχείο : 133 κοχ. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_ και με φωτογραφίες.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, η συνέχεια και η κατάληξη του.

_ΘΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΑ_
Μικρή παντόφλα 48 τόνων, ξύλινη κατασκευή, κατασκευάστηκε σύμφωνα με τις υπάρχουσες πληροφορίες στην Θάσο, στο ναυπηγείο Γουργιώτη. Από τις πρώτες παντόφλες της Θάσου, μαζί με τα ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ, πρέπει να αποσύρθηκε από τις γραμμές του νησιού πριν τα τέλη της δεκαετίας ’60. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_ και με φωτογραφίες.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου (Θάσου, Καβάλας ???), η κατάληξη του.

_ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_
Προσοχή, καμμία απολύτως σχέση με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ του 1979. Το ΑΡΜΑΤΑ (μικρή παντοφλίτσα) πρέπει να είχε κατασκευαστεί τέλη δεκαετίας ’50 με αρχές δεκαετίας ’60, αν κρίνουμε από το ότι στην αρχική του μορφή δεν είχε πλευρικούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης και η πρόσβαση στην υπερκατασκευή γινόταν μέσα από τον χώρο του γκαράζ. Αργότερα, σε μετασκευή του πλοίου προστέθηκαν πλαινοί διάδρομοι οι οποίοι ουσιαστικά το διαπλάτυναν. Δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια και πιθανότατα μέχρι και την δεκαετία ‘70 στο νησί των Σπετσών, κάτι βέβαια που υποδήλωνε και το όνομα του.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου και η κατάληξη του. 

_ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ_
Κατασκευασμένο λογικά την δεκαετία του 1960, ανήκε στην Ιερά Μονή Φανερωμένης Σαλαμίνας και δούλεψε στην γραμμή της Φανερωμένης από την δεκαετία του '60 μέχρι το 1980 όταν και μεταδρομολογήθηκε στην Χαλκιδική (Αμμουλιανή - Άγιο Όρος). Μικρή παντοφλίτσα, μόλις 94,29 κοχ., διαλύθηκε επιτόπου σε λιμανάκι της Αμμουλιανής το 2007. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_ και με φωτογραφίες.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου.

_ΜΑΙΡΗ ΙΙ_
Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στο Νέο Ικόνιο το 1961, διέθετε αριθμό IMO 5217749. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα γνωρίζουμε νηολογήθηκε με αριθμό Πειραιά (Ν.Π.) 1857 τον Μάιο 1961, και δεν υπάρχει διαγραφή του από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια μέχρι και τις μέρες μας. Πιθανότατα αποσύρθηκε από επιβατικά δρομολόγια τουλάχιστον στην χώρα μας πριν τα τέλη δεκαετίας ’60. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.
Αναζητείται η όποια συνέχεια και η κατάληξη του.

_ΒΕΛΟΣ_
Προσοχή, το πρώτο φέρρυ με αυτό το όνομα μιας και ακολούθησαν τα ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ (1970) και ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ (1973) των οποίων τα στοιχεία είναι γνωστά. Αναφέρεται σε παλιό δημοσίευμα ως δρομολογημένο το 1969 στην γραμμή Πέραμα – Σαλαμίνα. Αριθμός νηολογίου Ν.Π. 2634, με εγγραφή τον 11/1965 και έτος κατασκευής το 1966 στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα (Πέραμα ή Αμπελάκια ???), 286,3 κοχ. Ο καλός φίλος Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης με είχε ενημερώσει παλαιότερα ότι διεγράφη το 2009 ως πουληθέν σε Τυνήσιους (!!!). 
Αναζητείται αριθμός ΙΜΟ, σημερινό όνομα και κατάσταση, που βρισκόταν τουλάχιστον από το 2001 όταν υποχρεωτικά απεσύρθη λόγω 35ετίας μέχρι το 2009 και ως τι, επιβεβαίωση ότι πράγματι πουλήθηκε στην Τυνησία μιας και δεν είναι κανένα από τα γνωστά σε μας 5-6 πρώην δικά μας φέρρυ που πουλήθηκαν σε αυτήν την χώρα.

_ΕΝΤΑ_
Μοναδικά στοιχεία το έτος κατασκευής, 1964, χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο), με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 2188 και 189 τόνων.
Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, που και ως τι δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.

_ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ_
Μοναδικά στοιχεία το έτος κατασκευής, 1967, χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο), με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 2710 (εγγραφή 1966) και 405 τόνων.
Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, που και ως τι δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.

_ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ_
Σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες παλαιών Σαλαμινιωτών πλοιοκτητών ήταν πρώην αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π. (πιθανόν τύπου LCT Mk4), κάτι που εύκολα μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε και _από το σκίτσο_ του καλού φίλου μας Ανδριανού. Δούλεψε σίγουρα στην γραμμή Πέραμα – Παλούκια στα τέλη δεκαετίας ’60 – αρχές δεκαετίας ’70.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, τύπος, χώρα - ναυπηγείο, προηγούμενα ονόματα, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, η συνέχεια και η κατάληξη του. Επίσης αν συνδέεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο με το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΙΙ _(εδώ)_ πρώην αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk4. 

_ΤΕΡΕΖΑ_
Σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες παλαιών Σαλαμινιωτών πλοιοκτητών ήταν πρώην αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π. Δούλεψε σίγουρα στην γραμμή Πέραμα – Παλούκια στα τέλη δεκαετίας ’60 – αρχές δεκαετίας ’70, και το έχουμε βρει και σε δημοσίευμα από το 1969 (327,61 ΚΟΧ - επιβάται 64). Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, τύπος, χώρα - ναυπηγείο, προηγούμενα ονόματα, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, η συνέχεια και η κατάληξη του. Επίσης αν συνδέεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο με το προαναφερθέν ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Αυτές λοιπόν οι παραπάνω παντόφλες από τις δεκαετίες ’50 και ’60. Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες …..αναζητήσεις «αγνώστων παντοφλών» από τις δεκαετίες ’70 (κυρίως) – ’80.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

armata.jpg Φίλε ΕV, ορίστε μιά φωτό του ΑPMATA. Aπό πού αλλού; Aπό τεύχος δεκαετίας 70 του Ships Monthly!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΒΙΚΤΩΡ....... ανεκτίμητη, καταπληκτική φωτό, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συνδρομή σου !!! Βλέπουμε την παντοφλίτσα μετά μετασκευής, όταν είχαν προστεθεί οι πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβίβασης. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βρεθούν και στοιχεία για το ιστορικό της.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σε αυτη την καρτποσταλ των εκδοσεων Toubis  βλεπουμε στο λιμανι των  Σπετσων  παρεα με το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ και την παντοφλα   ΑΡΜΑΤΑ  

_SPETSES Toubis .jpgARMATA.jpg
_και στην κατωτερω  ιστοσελιδα γινεται αναφορα στα ονοματα των Σπετσιωτων πλοιοκτητων της παντοφλας  ΑΡΜΑΤΑ 

_https://spetses.wordpress.com/filoxe...a/brontamitis/

----------


## aegina

Στη φωτο του Βικτωρα το Αρματα μαλλον ειναι στη Σουβαλα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ μετά τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάστηκαν, _έχει πλέον δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ_ μαζί με το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_. Εκεί απευθύνω και μία ερώτηση στον φίλο _aegina_ το οποίο αφορά στο σχόλιο του στο παραπάνω ποστ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνέχεια των παντοφλοαναζητήσεων που ξεκίνησαν στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος με δώδεκα (12) φέρρυ, και συνεχίζονται στο παρόν ποστ με άλλα έξι (6). Όσοι πιστοί .....συνάρρωστοι και συνερευνητές, συνδράμετε !!!


*ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ (**II**)*
Ήταν μια παλιά μου απορία, πως είναι δυνατόν να υπήρξαν δύο πλοία με τα ονόματα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ_ και _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ χωρίς ενδιάμεσα να έχει υπάρξει πλοίο με όνομα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙ_. Και εξηγούμαι :

Το _1967_ κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Καμίτση του Περάματος η παντόφλα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 2885 και _IMO 6806406_. Πολύ γρήγορα, μόλις το 1969 έφυγε από την χώρα μας αφού πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Jadrolinija της Κροατίας και μετονομάστηκε σε BRACANKA. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.

Το _1973_ κατασκευάστηκε επίσης στο ναυπηγείο Καμίτση του Περάματος, η γνωστότατη σε όλους μας παντόφλα του Ευβοικού (κυρίως) _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 4419 και _IMO 7324974_. Το 2009 έφυγε από την χώρα μας αφού πουλήθηκε στην Δυτική Αφρική (Σιέρα Λεόνε) και μετονομάστηκε σε BAI BUREH. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.

Δεν είχαμε ποτέ όμως ακούσει – μάθει οτιδήποτε για παντόφλα με το όνομα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙ_. Κι αυτό απλά, διότι τελικά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ παντόφλα με αυτό το όνομα !!!

Το _1970_ (ακριβώς ενδιάμεσα δηλαδή από το ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ του 1967 και το ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ του 1973) κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα στο Πέραμα η παντόφλα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ_, χωρίς όμως την αρίθμηση "ΙΙ", προφανώς προς άμεση αντικατάσταση του πωληθέντος προηγούμενου ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ το 1969 στην Κροατία. Έφερε αριθμό _IMO 7023025_, και τα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν : Gross tonnage - 366 tons, DWT - 122 tons, Length x Breadth: 51.41m x 12.12m.
Αναζητείται αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, αν δούλεψε στην χώρα μας και σε ποιες γραμμές (δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως αναφορά), αν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και που, και η κατάληξη του.

*ΣΠΥΡΟΣ*
Το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1972_ στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ (Αφοι Φιλίππου) στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 4087 και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 7218278_. Το 1974 δούλευε στην γραμμή Ρίο – Αντίρριο από όπου και _η μοναδική του φωτογραφία_ από το _shipfriends.gr_. Tα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν : Gross tonnage – 536 tons, DWT – 244 tons, Length x Breadth: 55.96m x 9m. Ο καλός μου φίλος Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης (emmpapad) με είχε πληροφορήσει ότι : _“Το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ με Ν.Π. 4087 άρχισε να κατασκευάζεται τον 11/1971, πήρε ΔΔΣ το 1972, και το 1979 πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς.”_ Πιθανόν να πουλήθηκε κάπου στην Δυτική Αφρική μιας και παλαιότερα είχα βρει πληροφορία που ανέφερε ως τελευταία γνωστή του σημαία αυτή της Νιγηρίας.
Αναζητείται επιβεβαίωση της χώρας που πουλήθηκε, και αν το πλοίο υπάρχει ακόμα.

*ΑΓΙΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ*
Μοναδικά στοιχεία το έτος κατασκευής, _1976_, χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο), με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 4607 (εγγραφή 1973) και 350 τόνων.
Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, που και ως τι δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.

*ΛΙΑΝΑ*
Το _ΛΙΑΝΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1971_ στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 3473 (εγγραφή 10/1969) και αριθμό _IMO 7111793_. Στην ιστοσελίδα _rio-antirrio.blogspot_ έχω διαβάσει σχόλιο από επισκέπτη που αφορά στο ότι : _"το 1973-1975 ήταν δρομολογημένο στην γραμμή Ρίο – Αντίρριο"_. Ως διακριτικό κλήσης του βρίσκουμε το SV3507, και τα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν : Gross tonnage - 519 tons, DWT - 284 tons, Length x Breadth: 54.92m x 10.39m. Κάτι το παράδοξο είναι ότι εμφανίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια ως ενεργό και χωρίς διαγραφή.
Αναζητείται η συνέχεια του, αν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και που, η κατάληξη του.

*ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ*
Το _ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1975_ στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, με αριθμό _IMO 7350301_. Tα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν : Gross Tonnage – 365 tons, Length x Breadth: 55.38m x 10.62m. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως “Dead” και με τελευταία γνωστή σημαία Κύπρου.
Αναζητείται αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, αν δούλεψε στην χώρα μας και σε ποιες γραμμές (δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως αναφορά), αν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και που, και η κατάληξη του.

*ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ - ΔΑΝΑΗ*
Το πλοίο νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον Οκτώβριο του 1976 με αριθμό Ν.Π. 5913, με το όνομα _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_, και χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο). Ως έτος κατασκευής του αναφέρεται το _1977_ και μόλις τρία χρόνια αργότερα, τον Ιανουάριο του 1980 μετονομάστηκε σε _ΔΑΝΑΗ_. Να σημειώσω εδώ, ότι με το όνομα ΔΑΝΑΗ, είχε νηολογηθεί στον Πειραιά επίσης τον Οκτώβριο του 1976 με αριθμό Ν.Π. 5909 μία άλλη παντόφλα του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη, η οποία όμως μετονομάστηκε πριν την ολοκλήρωση της, καθελκύστηκε το 1979 ως ΜΑΡΙΑ Π (ΙΜΟ 7941411) και ταξιδεύει μέχρι και σήμερα στην χώρα μας.
Για το _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_ και μετέπειτα _ΔΑΝΑΗ_ (το πρώτο ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ, μιας και πολύ αργότερα κατασκευάστηκαν τα αμφίδρομα ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ) δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο στοιχείο ως προς το τι απέγινε από το 1980 και μετά.
Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του (πιθανός κατασκευαστής ΝΑΒΑ-Πέραμα), αν και σε ποιες γραμμές της χώρας μας δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υπάρχει χωριό Άγιοι Πάντες δίπλα στο Γαλαξείδι κ λέω μήπως δούλεψε από εκεί προς απέναντι το ομώνυμο Π/Θ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *ΑΓΙΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ*
> Μοναδικά στοιχεία το έτος κατασκευής, _1976_, χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο), με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 4607 (εγγραφή 1973) και 350 τόνων.
> Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, που και ως τι δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.





> Υπάρχει χωριό Άγιοι Πάντες δίπλα στο Γαλαξείδι κ λέω μήπως δούλεψε από εκεί προς απέναντι το ομώνυμο Π/Θ.


Διόλου απίθανο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ να προοριζόταν για την γραμμή Αιγίου - Ιτέας, ή αν αυτή είχε καταργηθεί πριν το 1976 (δεν το γνωρίζω) για την γραμμμή Αιγίου - Αγίου Νικολάου Φωκίδας η οποία σταμάτησε μόλις πριν λίγα χρόνια. Δεν υπάρχει ωστόσο καμία απολύτως μαρτυρία για το που στην χώρα μας δούλεψε το _ΑΓΙΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ_, εφόσον βέβαια δούλεψε κάπου και δεν πουλήθηκε πολύ γρήγορα στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## npapad

> *ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ*
> Το _ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1975_ στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, με αριθμό _IMO 7350301_. Tα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν : Gross Tonnage – 365 tons, Length x Breadth: 55.38m x 10.62m. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως “Dead” και με τελευταία γνωστή σημαία Κύπρου.
> Αναζητείται αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, αν δούλεψε στην χώρα μας και σε ποιες γραμμές (δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως αναφορά), αν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και που, και η κατάληξη του.


Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αναφορά αν δούλεψε κάπου γιατί το πλοίο κάηκε το 1976. Το ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ είχε από κατασκευής σημαία Κύπρου με ΔΔΣ C4LV και νηολόγιο Λεμεσού (δυστυχώς δεν έχω αριθμό νηολογίου). Είχε 2 μηχανές Lister Blackstone Mirrlees Dursley Marine που του έδιναν ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων (τετράχρονες, εξακύλινδρες, 700 BHP συνολικά και με τεχνολογία Hydraulic Coupling). Ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία φαίνεται η Courage Shipping Company Ltd, Cyprus. Πήρε φωτιά στις 1-8-1976 και εκεί τελείωσε η σύντομη καριέρα του. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί για μια από τις κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες λιμενικών έργων που νηολογούσαν διάφορα στην Κύπρο εκείνη την εποχή σαν Cargo Barge - Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ και όχι σαν Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, αλλά δεν το έχω επιβεβαιώσει οπότε το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε σε ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή σου. Να σημειώσω ότι στην λίστα των πλοίων από το έντυπο Ελληνική Ναυτιλιακή του 1974, _εδώ_, το  _ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ το βρίσκουμε να αναφέρεται ως *"Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτόν"*,

1974-06-01 various Greek ferries  Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

όπως και στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως _"RO-RO/PASSENGER SHIP"_.

_Maritime Connector :_
IMO number   7350301
Name of the ship      FANOURIOS
Type of ship   RO-RO/PASSENGER SHIP
Gross tonnage          365 tons
Year of build 1975
Builder          GENERAL SHIPYARD OF GREECE - ELEUSIS, GREECE
Last known flag        CYPRUS

Με την ευκαιρία, να διευκρινίσω κάτι που προσωπικά με είχε μπερδέψει όταν το είχα πρωτοσυναντήσει πριν από χρόνια. Το "GENERAL SHIPYARD OF GREECE - ELEUSIS, GREECE" που αναγράφεται ως "Builder", δεν αναφέρεται στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας όπως είχα υποθέσει όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί (και σε στοιχεία άλλων πλοίων), αλλά στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΕΝΤΑ_
> Μοναδικά στοιχεία το έτος κατασκευής, 1964, χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο), με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 2188 και 189 τόνων.
> Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, που και ως τι δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.
> 
> _ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ_
> Μοναδικά στοιχεία το έτος κατασκευής, 1967, χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο), με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 2710 (εγγραφή 1966) και 405 τόνων.
> Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, που και ως τι δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.


Για τα δυο αυτά να συνεισφέρω τα ακόλουθα.

Το ΕΝΤΑ νηολογήθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1963 ως δηζελοκίνητο πορθμείο, και ήταν το πρώην Ζ craft-4. Αδελφάκι δηλαδή με το _ΗΛΙΑΣ_. Πουλήθηκε αρχικά το 1962 από τον Άγγλο διοικητή του λιμένα Αμμοχώστου σε Κύπριο και αυτός το πούλησε ένα χρόνο αργότερα στους Κτηματοναυτιλιακή, Κ.Ν.Βερνίκο, H. Γκούμα και Σ. Κοντό. Τα ίχνη του έκτοτε χάνονται. 



Το ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ νηολογήθηκε το 1966 ως σιδ.πορθμείο που τελούσε υπό ναυπήγηση στο ναυπηγείο Μιλτ. Παπαδάκη στη Θεσσαλονίκη και υπό ιδιοκτησία της Ουρ. Ρανά, χωρίς έκτοτε να υπάρξουν άλλες εγγραφές. Πιθανολογώ οτι δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ποτέ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ νηολογήθηκε το 1966 ως σιδ.πορθμείο που τελούσε υπό ναυπήγηση στο ναυπηγείο Μιλτ. Παπαδάκη στη Θεσσαλονίκη και υπό ιδιοκτησία της Ουρ. Ρανά, χωρίς έκτοτε να υπάρξουν άλλες εγγραφές. Πιθανολογώ οτι δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ποτέ.


Σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο,γιά πού να προορίζοταν αυτό; Πάτρα-Κρυονέρι;

----------


## Ellinis

> Σιδηροδρομικό πορθμείο,γιά πού να προορίζοταν αυτό; Πάτρα-Κρυονέρι;


mea culpa φίλε, σιδ.=σιδηρούν

----------


## npapad

> Με την ευκαιρία, να διευκρινίσω κάτι που προσωπικά με είχε μπερδέψει όταν το είχα πρωτοσυναντήσει πριν από χρόνια. Το "GENERAL SHIPYARD OF GREECE - ELEUSIS, GREECE" που αναγράφεται ως "Builder", δεν αναφέρεται στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας όπως είχα υποθέσει όταν το είχα πρωτοδεί (και σε στοιχεία άλλων πλοίων), αλλά στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας.


Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι η miramar αναφέρει το ίδιο ναυπηγείο αλλά σαν τοποθεσία αναφέρει "Πέραμα". Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό βέβαια....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ισχύει φίλτατε Νεκτάριε, πρόκειται για λάθος της miramar.

Ο Νικόλαος Σάββας είχε τις δεκαετίες '50 και '60 δύο ναυπηγεία στην κατοχή του. Το ένα ήταν το γνωστό μας στην Βλύχα Ελευσίνας, και το άλλο στο Νέο Ικόνιο (έχω αναφερθεί σχετικά και σε _αυτό το ποστ_ με φωτό). Το ναυπηγείο στο Νέο Ικόνιο απαλλοτριώθηκε το 1965 από το Ελληνικό κράτος (με ένα καθόλου μα καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό !!!) και τότε ο Ν. Σάββας αγόρασε χώρο στο Πέραμα και τον λειτούργησε ως ναυπηγείο μέχρι και το 1968. Τότε το ενοικίασε στους αδελφούς Φιλίππου (ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ) και αργότερα, γύρω στο 1980, το πούλησε σε κάποιον στρατιωτικό. Για την ιστορία, αυτός ο χώρος ναυπηγείου πρώην Σάββα και ΝΑΥΣ, αποτελεί σήμερα μέρος του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

Το ναυπηγείο λοιπόν Νικολάου Σάββα, από το 1969 μέχρι και τις μέρες μας, δραστηριοποιείτο αποκλειστικά και μόνο στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _ΒΕΛΟΣ_
> Προσοχή, το πρώτο φέρρυ με αυτό το όνομα μιας και ακολούθησαν τα ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ (1970) και ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ (1973) των οποίων τα στοιχεία είναι γνωστά. Αναφέρεται σε παλιό δημοσίευμα ως δρομολογημένο το 1969 στην γραμμή Πέραμα – Σαλαμίνα. Αριθμός νηολογίου Ν.Π. 2634, με εγγραφή τον 11/1965 και έτος κατασκευής το 1966 στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα (Πέραμα ή Αμπελάκια ???), 286,3 κοχ. Ο καλός φίλος Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης με είχε ενημερώσει παλαιότερα ότι διεγράφη το 2009 ως πουληθέν σε Τυνήσιους (!!!). 
> Αναζητείται αριθμός ΙΜΟ, σημερινό όνομα και κατάσταση, που βρισκόταν τουλάχιστον από το 2001 όταν υποχρεωτικά απεσύρθη λόγω 35ετίας μέχρι το 2009 και ως τι, επιβεβαίωση ότι πράγματι πουλήθηκε στην Τυνησία μιας και δεν είναι κανένα από τα γνωστά σε μας 5-6 πρώην δικά μας φέρρυ που πουλήθηκαν σε αυτήν την χώρα.





> Σήμερα πολύ κρύο,δεν είναι για φωτογραφική βόλτα με 2 τροχούς.
> Εβγαλα το μολυβάκι μου,και σκέφθηκα,το Όμορφο _ΒΕΛΟΣ_,ετσι το θυμάμαι.
> 
> DSC_1907.JPG


Ανεκτίμητη η προσφορά σου φίλε μου Ανδριανέ. Όχι μόνο για το τόσο όμορφο σχέδιο σου, αλλά κυρίως για την μοναδική απεικόνιση (τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο) του πρώτου φέρρυ με το όνομα _ΒΕΛΟΣ_, μιας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν το είχαμε ξαναδεί ποτέ, ούτε σε μία έστω φωτογραφία. Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Με την ευκαιρία όμως να αναφέρω και την συζήτηση που είχαμε κάνει οι δύο μας για αυτήν την παντόφλα, σε σχέση με το τι τελικά να απέγινε. Θυμάμαι πως όταν σου είχα πει πως με παραξένευε το ότι στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια εμφανίζεται να "διεγράφη το 2009 ως πουληθέν σε Τυνήσιους", μιας και ούτε νωρίτερα (τουλάχιστον μέσα στην δεκαετία 2000) δεν την είχαμε δει κάπου στην χώρα μας αλλά και ούτε και αργότερα κάπου στην Τυνησία, μου είχες απαντήσει (αν τα θυμάμαι καλά) πως από ότι εσύ θυμόσουν θα πρέπει να είχε πουληθεί - φύγει στο εξωτερικό (άγνωστο που) πολύ νωρίτερα, πιθανόν και από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας "90.

Να δούμε λοιπόν αν θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ να μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο για το τι απέγινε το "μυστήριο" _ΒΕΛΟΣ_.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ανεκτίμητη η προσφορά σου φίλε μου Ανδριανέ. Όχι μόνο για το τόσο όμορφο σχέδιο σου, αλλά κυρίως για την μοναδική απεικόνιση (τουλάχιστον στο διαδίκτυο) του πρώτου φέρρυ με το όνομα _ΒΕΛΟΣ_, μιας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν το είχαμε ξαναδεί ποτέ, ούτε σε μία έστω φωτογραφία. Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία όμως να αναφέρω και την συζήτηση που είχαμε κάνει οι δύο μας για αυτήν την παντόφλα, σε σχέση με το τι τελικά να απέγινε. Θυμάμαι πως όταν σου είχα πει πως με παραξένευε το ότι στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια εμφανίζεται να "διεγράφη το 2009 ως πουληθέν σε Τυνήσιους", μιας και ούτε νωρίτερα (τουλάχιστον μέσα στην δεκαετία 2000) δεν την είχαμε δει κάπου στην χώρα μας αλλά και ούτε και αργότερα κάπου στην Τυνησία, μου είχες απαντήσει (αν τα θυμάμαι καλά) πως από ότι εσύ θυμόσουν θα πρέπει να είχε πουληθεί - φύγει στο εξωτερικό (άγνωστο που) πολύ νωρίτερα, πιθανόν και από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας "90.
> 
> Να δούμε λοιπόν αν θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ να μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο για το τι απέγινε το "μυστήριο" _ΒΕΛΟΣ_.


 Σωστά θυμάσαι,οσο για το θέμα το έψαχνα πολύ ωρα!!!!να βάλω το σχέδιο, :Culpability:  Ηταν το  αγαπημένο,και της αδελφής μου,
αλλα δεν με βοηθησε καθόλου,,,,ξεχναει!!!!!Δεν δίναμε και πολύ σημασία,τα ειχαμε δεδομενα!!!!!!!οτι θα τα βλέπαμε παντα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συνέχεια των παντοφλοαναζητήσεων που ξεκίνησαν στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος με δώδεκα (12) φέρρυ, και συνεχίζονται στο παρόν ποστ με άλλα έξι (6). Όσοι πιστοί .....συνάρρωστοι και συνερευνητές, συνδράμετε !!!
> 
> ..................................................  .
> 
> *ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ - ΔΑΝΑΗ*
> Το πλοίο νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον Οκτώβριο του 1976 με αριθμό Ν.Π. 5913, με το όνομα _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_, και χαρακτηρισμένο ως Π/Θ (πορθμείο). Ως έτος κατασκευής του αναφέρεται το _1977_ και μόλις τρία χρόνια αργότερα, τον Ιανουάριο του 1980 μετονομάστηκε σε _ΔΑΝΑΗ_. Να σημειώσω εδώ, ότι με το όνομα ΔΑΝΑΗ, είχε νηολογηθεί στον Πειραιά επίσης τον Οκτώβριο του 1976 με αριθμό Ν.Π. 5909 μία άλλη παντόφλα του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη, η οποία όμως μετονομάστηκε πριν την ολοκλήρωση της, καθελκύστηκε το 1979 ως ΜΑΡΙΑ Π (ΙΜΟ 7941411) και ταξιδεύει μέχρι και σήμερα στην χώρα μας.
> Για το _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_ και μετέπειτα _ΔΑΝΑΗ_ (το πρώτο ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ, μιας και πολύ αργότερα κατασκευάστηκαν τα αμφίδρομα ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ) δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο στοιχείο ως προς το τι απέγινε από το 1980 και μετά.
> Αναζητείται το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του (πιθανός κατασκευαστής ΝΑΒΑ-Πέραμα), αν και σε ποιες γραμμές της χώρας μας δούλεψε, η κατάληξη του.


Και όμως, το _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ - ΔΑΝΑΗ_ υπήρξε ως παντόφλα. Εννοώ δηλαδή πως μπορούμε πλέον να αποκλείσουμε εντελώς την περίπτωση η ναυπήγηση της να είχε μείνει "μόνο στα χαρτιά", κάτι που είχαμε δει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Το πλοίο στις αρχές της δεκαετίας _'90_ είχε  δεχθεί από την εταιρεία του κ. Σαβιολάκη (Ergoship) κάποια μετασκευή σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος. Το κάπως παράξενο είναι ότι στα αρχεία του κ. Σαβιολάκη αναφερόταν (εν έτει _1993_) ακόμα ως _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_ ενώ όπως είχαμε γράψει, από το 1980 είχε μετονομαστεί σε _ΔΑΝΑΗ_. Δυστυχώς ο ίδιος δεν θυμόταν περισσότερα για το πλοίο, εκτός από το ότι εμφανισιακά έμοιαζε με το χαρακτηριστικής σχεδίασης _ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ (και άρα με τρείς τέσσερις ακόμα ίδιου σχεδιασμού παντόφλες της δεκαετίας '70) και ότι ήταν δρομολογημένο στο Ρίο.

----------


## npapad

> *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ (**II**)*
> Ήταν μια παλιά μου απορία, πως είναι δυνατόν να υπήρξαν δύο πλοία με τα ονόματα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ_ και _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ χωρίς ενδιάμεσα να έχει υπάρξει πλοίο με όνομα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙ_. Και εξηγούμαι :
> 
> Το _1967_ κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Καμίτση του Περάματος η παντόφλα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 2885 και _IMO 6806406_. Πολύ γρήγορα, μόλις το 1969 έφυγε από την χώρα μας αφού πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Jadrolinija της Κροατίας και μετονομάστηκε σε BRACANKA. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.
> 
> Το _1973_ κατασκευάστηκε επίσης στο ναυπηγείο Καμίτση του Περάματος, η γνωστότατη σε όλους μας παντόφλα του Ευβοικού (κυρίως) _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙΙ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 4419 και _IMO 7324974_. Το 2009 έφυγε από την χώρα μας αφού πουλήθηκε στην Δυτική Αφρική (Σιέρα Λεόνε) και μετονομάστηκε σε BAI BUREH. Το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.
> 
> Δεν είχαμε ποτέ όμως ακούσει – μάθει οτιδήποτε για παντόφλα με το όνομα _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ ΙΙ_. Κι αυτό απλά, διότι τελικά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ παντόφλα με αυτό το όνομα !!!
> 
> ...


Στοιχεία για το δεύτερο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Θ. από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75 (βρήκαμε και το νηολόγιο).
Some info about the second KOSTAS TH. from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register (registry number included).

KOSTAS TH, built 1969 (Th. Zervas & Sons, Perama), 366 gt. IMO 7023025. Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 3396), call sign SYYU, 51,41 m X 12,12 m. Engines : 2 oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 700 BHP (made 1959, fitted 1969) Blackstone & Co Ltd, Stanford. Owners : Aristides Theodorou & Co.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ  δεν ξέρω ποια είναι και την βρήκα στο fb από κάποιον Φώτη Ράπτη με την εξής λεζάντα:
Το καράβι που εκτελούσε τα δρομολόγια στο ¶κτιο, φορτώνεται σε νταλίκα στη Μαργαρώνα Πρεβέζης για να μεταφερθεί στη Ντραμπάνοβα Ιωαννίνων. Είναι 31 Ιουλίου 1973 και από τότε και για πολλά χρόνια, η «παντόφλα» αυτή εξυπηρέτησε τις ανάγκες μεταφοράς οχημάτων, προς και από το νησί των Ιωαννίνων.

27972052_10210635053938709_310061755143724777_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου απάντηση _εδώ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πως άραγε θα μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε (ή επιβεβαιώσουμε ή ίσως και απορρίψουμε) αν υπήρξε ποτέ στην χώρα μας παντόφλα με όνομα _ΚΟΡΡΗΣΙΑ ΚΕΑΣ_, με έτος κατασκευής _1964_, ναυπηγείο _Ν. Σάββα_ στο Νέο Ικόνιο, η οποία γύρω στα τέλη δεκαετίας '90 - αρχές δεκαετίας 2000 απέκτησε αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8975122_ και πουλήθηκε στην ανατολική Αφρική (Μοζαμβίκη ή Μαδαγασκάρη) με νέο όνομα _MAKUA EXPRESS_ ???

_Προσοχή :_ Όποια αναζήτηση με στοιχείο το _ΙΜΟ 8975122_ σε Shipping Directories να γίνει αυστηρά από το 2009 και παλαιότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του fb "Ναυτική Παράδοση των Ελλήνων". Άραγε το -άγνωστο σε εμένα- πορθμείο μεταφέρει τα καλώδια ή χρησιμεύει για την πόντιση τους;

29186511_10211624347067158_6446133388830048256_o.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία Άρη στην οποία βλέπουμε μία καταφανώς μικρή παντόφλα, ωστόσο το ερώτημα σου είναι δύσκολο να απαντηθεί.

Είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βρίσκεται στην διαδικασία πόντισης καλωδίων, αν παρατηρήσουμε ότι ο καταπέλτης είναι ανοικτός, κάποιοι κάτι κοιτάνε μπροστά του, και εκτός από το ενδιαφέρον σκάφος πάνω αριστερά στην φωτογραφία, στην φωτό φαίνεται να συμμετέχουν (σε ότι τέλος πάντων συμβαίνει) και δύο αν δεν κάνω λάθος βάρκες (η μία είναι μπροστά στην πλώρη, διακρίνεται ένα κουπί).

Από την άλλη όμως, βλέπουμε και αρκετό κόσμο στον πλαινό διάδρομο, που "φαίνονται" περισσότερο ως επιβάτες παρά ως εργάτες - τεχνικοί.

----------


## npapad

> *ΛΙΑΝΑ*
> Το _ΛΙΑΝΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1971_ στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, με αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 3473 (εγγραφή 10/1969) και αριθμό _IMO 7111793_. Στην ιστοσελίδα _rio-antirrio.blogspot_ έχω διαβάσει σχόλιο από επισκέπτη που αφορά στο ότι : _"το 1973-1975 ήταν δρομολογημένο στην γραμμή Ρίο – Αντίρριο"_. Ως διακριτικό κλήσης του βρίσκουμε το SV3507, και τα χαρακτηριστικά του ήταν : Gross tonnage - 519 tons, DWT - 284 tons, Length x Breadth: 54.92m x 10.39m. Κάτι το παράδοξο είναι ότι εμφανίζεται μέχρι και σήμερα στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια ως ενεργό και χωρίς διαγραφή.
> Αναζητείται η συνέχεια του, αν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και που, η κατάληξη του.


Λίγα στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75.
Some info about the ship from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register.

LIANA (IMO 7111793), call sign SV3507, built 1971 (General Shipyards of Greece, Eleusis), 519 gt. Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 3473). 54,92 m X 10,39 m. Engines : 2 Oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 1000 BHP (Lister Blackstone Mirrlees Mar., Dursley, UK), 15 knots. Owner : D. Grivas.

----------


## sotiris97

Το πλοίο ΛΙΑΝΑ  σύμφωνα με έγκυρο και έμπιστο άτομο της γραμμής  αναχωρσε   μαζί με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ του Ρίου το 1976 στη Νιγηρία απλά αυτό δεν ξαναγύρισε διότι πουλήθηκε οριστικά...τώρα γιατί δεν φαίνεται διαγραμμένο από τα νηολόγια παραμένει μυστήριο....
Μήπως τελικά ήταν ναυλωμένο όπως στην περίπτωση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ(και αυτό δεν φαινόταν διαγραμμένο από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια) και επωλήθη κατά την ναύλωση του στη  Νιγηρία????



Γιώργο στο  θέμα του ΣΠΥΡΟΣ  απλά επιβεβαιώνω την πώληση του  στη Νιγηρία  την χρονολογία  που μας παρέθεσες..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο ΛΙΑΝΑ  σύμφωνα με έγκυρο και έμπιστο άτομο της γραμμής  αναχωρσε   μαζί με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ του Ρίου το 1976 στη Νιγηρία απλά αυτό δεν ξαναγύρισε διότι πουλήθηκε οριστικά...τώρα γιατί δεν φαίνεται διαγραμμένο από τα νηολόγια παραμένει μυστήριο....
> Μήπως τελικά ήταν ναυλωμένο όπως στην περίπτωση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ(και αυτό δεν φαινόταν διαγραμμένο από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια) και επωλήθη κατά την ναύλωση του στη  Νιγηρία????


Φίλε μου Σωτήρη τι μπορώ να πω ??? Ανεκτίμητη η πληροφορία που μας κομίζεις για το μυστηριώδες _ΛΙΑΝΑ_, για το οποίο δεν γνωρίζαμε απολύτως τίποτα ως προς το τι απέγινε. Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Όσον αφορά το σχόλιο σου, _"τώρα γιατί δεν φαίνεται διαγραμμένο από τα νηολόγια παραμένει μυστήριο"_, όπως _είχαμε δει_ και στην περίπτωση του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_ αρκετά ....περίεργα είχαν συμβεί τότε αλλά και μετέπειτα με εκείνη την "ιστορία της Νιγηρίας" !!!

----------


## sotiris97

Λοιπόν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70'(75-76) υπήρχε μια έντονη κινητικότητα πλοίων για τη Νιγηρία....όλα ναυλωμένα με ελληνική σημαία και πλήρωμα...Αυτό το εκμεταλλευτηκαν οι αδερφοί Παπαιωαννίδη και ξεκίναγαν και ναυπηγούσαν πλοία γι αυτό το σκοπό ,αλλά βεβαία ο  στόχος ενός  νεότευκτουπλοίου είναι να πωληθεί(κατ'αντιστοιχία με τα σημερινά αμφιπλώρα και όχι μόνο που γίνονται ανάρπαστα σε ξένες χώρες) και όχι τόσο να ναυλωθεί.

Έτσι λοιπόν και σύμφωνα με φρέσκες πληροφορίες από τον δικό μου συνήθη ύποπτο της γραμμής υπήρξε πλοίο *ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ* το οποίο πιθανόν να ήταν ένα από αυτά που πωλήθηκαν αμέσως μετά την ναυπήγησή τους...Μάλιστα ένα από αυτά κατά το ταξίδι τους προς Νιγηρία βυθίστηκε.....Γι αυτό ίσως να προέκυψε αλλαγή του ονόματος του σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικά διάστημα αν αναλογιστουμε ότι ένας χρόνος είναι περίπου η διάρκεια ναυπήγησης ενός πλοίου..οπότε αυτό μπορεί να συνέβηκε κατά την ναυπήγηση του ή έστω και αμέσως μετά.
Συγκεκριμένα ο ίδιος είχε δει τα σχέδια του πλοίου το οποίο έμοιαζε καταπληκτικά στο ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ,ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π,ΠΩΛ αλλά και στο ALBI HELLAS(στην πρώτη του μορφή πάντα),αλλά ποτέ δεν το είδε στη γραμμή να δραστηριοποείται...βέβαια στα χαρτιά μπορεί να ήταν δηλωμένο αλλά εάν μεσολάβησε κάποια από τις πωλήσεις που έκαναν  είναι πλέον φανερός ο λόγος που δεν διαθέτουμε κανένα πλέον στοιχείο για το πλοίο αυτό.!!!

----------


## sotiris97

Επίσης να προσθέσω Γιώργο ότι το ΛΙΑΝΑ ήταν από τα καλλίτερα πλοία που πέρασαν από τη γραμμή και γερό και γρήγορο.....Το πλοίο έφυγε ναυλωμένο με ελληνικό πλήρωμα και σημαία και πωλήθηκε κατόπιν(όπως αρχικά υπέθεσα).Μάλιστα επ'ευκαιρίας να αναφέρω ότι ήταν έτοιμος και αυτός μαζί με το Γεώργιος Π που δούλευε τότε να φύγουν για Νιγηρία αλλά μεσολάβησε πώληση κάποιων από τα νεότευκτα που ναυπήγησαν όπως αναφέρθηκα σε προηγούμενο σχόλιο γι αυτό το σκοπό και ακυρώθηκε η αναχώρησή του.



Όσο για το Σπύρος ήρθε στη γραμμή προερχόμενο από την γραμμή ΒΟΝΙΤΣΑΣ-ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑΣ και όχι από το Ακτιο....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Σωτήρη θεωρώ περιττό να σου πω πόσο πολύτιμα είναι τα στοιχεία που μας προσκομίζεις σχετικά με τα "Μυστήρια των αγνώστων παντοφλών" !!! Σε ευχαριστώ για μία ακόμα φορά.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Όσον αφορά το _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_ :

Θα πρέπει να θυμίσω (δες ποστ Νο7 στο παρόν θέμα), ότι το πλοίο νηολογήθηκε το 1976, αναφέρεται ως κατασκευής 1977 (άρα τότε ολοκληρώθηκε - καθελκύστηκε ???) και μετονομάστηκε σε ΔΑΝΑΗ τον Ιανουάριο 1980. Σαφώς και θα ήταν πολύ πιθανό να ναυλώθηκε στη Νιγηρία όπως αναφέρεις, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι όπως ανέφερα σε αυτό το ποστ,




> Και όμως, το _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ - ΔΑΝΑΗ_  υπήρξε ως παντόφλα. Εννοώ δηλαδή πως μπορούμε πλέον να αποκλείσουμε  εντελώς την περίπτωση η ναυπήγηση της να είχε μείνει "μόνο στα χαρτιά",  κάτι που είχαμε δει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Το πλοίο στις αρχές της  δεκαετίας _'90_ είχε  δεχθεί από την εταιρεία  του κ. Σαβιολάκη (Ergoship) κάποια μετασκευή σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.  Το κάπως παράξενο είναι ότι στα αρχεία του κ. Σαβιολάκη αναφερόταν (εν  έτει _1993_) ακόμα ως _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ_ ενώ όπως είχαμε γράψει, από το 1980 είχε μετονομαστεί σε _ΔΑΝΑΗ_. Δυστυχώς ο ίδιος δεν θυμόταν περισσότερα για το πλοίο, εκτός από το ότι εμφανισιακά έμοιαζε με το χαρακτηριστικής σχεδίασης _ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ (και άρα με τρείς τέσσερις ακόμα ίδιου σχεδιασμού παντόφλες της δεκαετίας '70) και ότι ήταν δρομολογημένο στο Ρίο.


το 1993 είχε δεχθεί μετασκευή στο Πέραμα, με το όνομα ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ (και όχι ΔΑΝΑΗ !!!) και ο κ. Σαβιολάκης μου είχε πει ότι ήταν δρομολογημένο στο Ρίο !!! Τι άραγε να είχε γίνει ??? Να είχε πράγματι ναυλωθεί στην Νιγηρία, να επέστρεψε μετά από κάποια χρόνια, και μετά την μετασκευή του 1993 να πουλήθηκε κάπου στο εξωτερικό ??? Αλλά γιατί το 1993 έφερε πάλι το όνομα ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ενώ το 1980 είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΔΑΝΑΗ ??? Πάρα πολλά τα ...μυστήρια με αυτό το πλοίο. Τουλάχιστον από τα όσα μας ανέφερες, επιβεβαιώνεται ότι το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ήταν αδελφάκι με τα ίδιας σχεδίασης ΚΛΙΒΕΛΑΝΤ, ΑΘΕΝΣ, ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗΣ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Π, ΠΩΛ.

Όσον αφορά το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ_, δεν ήξερα καν, δεν είχα ξαναακούσει μέχρι σήμερα, ότι υπήρχε πορθμειακή γραμμή Πρέβεζας - Βόνιτσας (πολύ ενδιαφέρον), αλλά ούτε είχε γραφτεί νομίζω πουθενά στο φόρουμ ότι ήταν στην γραμμή Πρέβεζας - Άκτιου πριν δρομολογηθεί στο Ρίο.

----------


## sotiris97

Γιώργο έχουμε αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο αυτό το μυστήριο πλοίο να ήταν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή?? Γιατί το να ναυλώθηκε, να γύρισε να μετασκευαστεί και να ξαναφύγει το βρίσκω τουλάχιστον απίθανο!!
Από την άλλη μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση η χρονολογία αλλαγής του ονόματός του σε ΔΑΝΑΗ ..ήταν τότε ακριβώς που το άφησε το σημερινό ΜΑΡΙΑ  ....ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.....
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι υπήρξε και άλλο πλοίο με το όνομα ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ  (γιατί όπως είπα οι Παναιωαννιδεοι κάθε χρόνο φώναζαν ότι θα φέρουν  ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ στο Ρίο αλλά πότε δεν έφερναν )..ποιος ξέρει  γιατί??μήπως μέχρι το 1993 
μεσολάβησε ναυπήγηση και αλλου πλοίου  με τέτοιο όνομα που να δέχτηκε μετασκευή και να πουλήθηκε αμέσως σε αλλοδαπή χώρα  χωρίς να αλλάξει το όνομά του???

Τρέχα γύρευε τώρα ποιο ή ποια  από τα ουκ ολίγα πλοία που έφτιαξαν και επωλήθησαν αμέσως  από τους ίδιους πλοιοκτήτες   έφερνε το όνομα ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά αυτό το περί Νιγηρίας  φίλοι μου,ήταν τότε που είχε τεράστιες ράδες στα λιμάνια της χώρας με πολύμηνη αναμονή γι'αυτό κ πήγαν εκεί ελληνικές παντόφλες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Και πάνω που λες, δεν μπορεί, τόσα χρόνια έρευνας, τόσα χρόνια "μελέτης" της ιστορίας των Ελληνικών πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου, τα έχω πιά καταγράψει όλα, ξαφνικά νέα ανακάλυψη και νέο μυστήριο !!!

Γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα για τρεις παντόφλες μας με το όνομα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ (σκέτο, χωρίς αρίθμηση), την ξύλινη _του 1957_, την "πολεμική" _του 1943_, και τη νεότερη _του 1973_. Ακόμα, γνωρίζαμε και την _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙΙ_, κατασκευής _του 1990_ που πολύ νωρίς πουλήθηκε στην Αφρική.

Εννοείται πως είχα αναρωτηθεί παλαιότερα για ποιόν λόγο δεν υπήρχε καμμία απολύτως καταγραφή για παντόφλα με το "ενδιάμεσο" όνομα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_, είχα όμως υποθέσει πως είχαν προσμετρηθεί δύο από τα τρία παλαιότερα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_. Και όμως........

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες και απόλυτα βέβαιες πληροφορίες μου υπήρξε και πλοίο μας, παντόφλα, με το όνομα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_. Κατασκευάστηκε το _1986_ (ή 1985) με ναυπηγό τον αείμνηστο _Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη_, και πιθανόν στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Πιθανολογώ, με βάση το ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως αναφορά για δρομολόγηση της σε πορθμειακή γραμμή της χώρας μας (και προφανώς αυτή της Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού), ότι πουλήθηκε πολύ νωρίς μετά την κατασκευή της στο εξωτερικό, και σε σχέση με τις γνωστές μας παντόφλες που κατασκευάστηκαν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80 στην χώρα μας, δεν αποκλείω καθόλου να ήταν το μετέπειτα _EL LOUD IV - KYRANNIS_ της Τυνησίας.

Εννοείται πως αναζητούνται περισσότερα στοιχεία του πλοίου, και επιβεβαιώση ή απόρριψη της πιθανότητας που ανέφερα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να κάνουμε (πολύ πιό γρήγορα από όσο ήλπιζα) τα αποκαλυπτήρια του "μυστήριου" μέχρι και πριν λίγη ώρα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_ το οποίο δεν είναι άλλο από το σημερινό _KYRANNIS_ της Τυνησίας !!! _(περισσότερα εδώ)_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα μυστήρια (και οι προσδοκώμενες εξ αυτών ανακαλύψεις) καλά κρατούν (δεν έχω παράπονο.....). 

Το περασμένο Σάββατο, μπόρεσα (μέσω του καλού μου φίλου Παντελή) και συνομίλησα τηλεφωνικά με πλοιοκτήτη - κάπτεν στην γραμμή του Πόρου. Του έθεσα ως ερώτημα το μυστήριο του _ΠΟΡΟΣ_,




> _ΠΟΡΟΣ_
> Γύρω στα μέσα – τέλη δεκαετίας '50 κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα στο Νέο Ικόνιο, μία από τις πρώτες Ελληνικές παντόφλες και σίγουρα η πρώτη της γραμμής Πόρου - Γαλατά. Το όνομα της ΠΟΡΟΣ, μικρή κατασκευή γύρω στα είκοσι μέτρα.
> Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου, η συνέχεια και η κατάληξη του.


αν γνώριζε ο ίδιος, ή αν μπορούσε να μάθει οτιδήποτε σχετικό. Η απάντηση του μου ήρθε σήμερα, και ήταν απροσδόκητη. Δεν είχε μεν μάθει κάτι για την ύπαρξη η μη πορθμείου με το όνομα _ΠΟΡΟΣ_, ωστόσο μας προέκυψαν δύο (!!!) νέες αναζητήσεις. Όπως μου είπε :

Γύρω στο 1970 - 1971 κατασκευάστηκε από Ποριώτη(ες) πλοιοκτήτη στο ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα, πορθμείο (παντόφλα) με το όνομα _ΒΟΥΛΑ_, η οποία και δούλεψε στην γραμμή του Πόρου χωρίς όμως να γνωρίζει το μέχρι πότε και τι απέγινε. Εδώ, θα πρέπει να κρατήσω μία επιφύλαξη, ως προς το τι σχέση μπορεί να είχαν (αν είχαν οποιαδήποτε) το _ΠΟΡΟΣ_ με το _ΒΟΥΛΑ_. Είναι βέβαιο ότι κατασκευάστηκαν και τα δύο στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα, και αναρωτιέμαι αν οι αναφερόμενες χρονολογίες κατασκευής και των δύο είναι σωστές, αν δηλαδή ήταν δύο διαφορετικά πλοία με διαφορά μεταξύ τους περίπου δέκα χρόνων. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για πενήντα - εξήντα χρόνια πίσω, και οι μνήμες όλων των ανθρώπων με την πάροδο των χρόνων εξασθενούν.

Πριν όμως από το *ΒΟΥΛΑ*, υπήρχε στην γραμμή του Πόρου και άλλο πλοίο - πορθμείο, και αυτό κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ήταν το πρώτο. Το όνομα του ήταν *ΑΙΤΟΣ* (ή ΑΗΤΟΣ), και δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί εξ αρχής, αλλά αγοραστεί από Ποριώτη πλοιοκτήτη. Και για αυτό όμως δεν γνώριζε ο καλός φίλος κάτι περισσότερο. Μπόρεσα όμως να βρω κάποιο στοιχείο (ελπίζω να είναι σχετικό) από τις λίστες πλοίων που μου είχε εμπιστευθεί παλαιότερα ο καλός μου φίλος _Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης_. Εκεί λοιπόν αναφέρεται πλοίο με το όνομα _ΑΕΤΟΣ_ (από το 1962), αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1872_, κατασκευής του _1949_, 392 τόνων, με την πολύ παράξενη όμως ιδιαιτερότητα ως τύπος του να αναφέρονται ταυτόχρονα και _Π/Θ_ (πορθμείο) και _Α/Κ_ (αλιευτικό) !!! Τι άραγε μπορεί να συμβαίνει ??? Κάποια ίσως μετασκευή και αλλαγή τύπου και χρήσης ???

Καλοί μου φίλοι Νεκτάριε και Άρη, αλλά και όποιος άλλος μπορεί να γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο, ευελπιστώ στην ευγενή συνδρομή σας, τόσο για το _ΒΟΥΛΑ_ όσο και για το _ΑΙΤΟΣ_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πριν όμως από το *ΒΟΥΛΑ*, υπήρχε στην γραμμή του Πόρου και άλλο πλοίο - πορθμείο, και αυτό κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ήταν το πρώτο. Το όνομα του ήταν *ΑΙΤΟΣ* (ή ΑΗΤΟΣ), και δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί εξ αρχής, αλλά αγοραστεί από Ποριώτη πλοιοκτήτη. Και για αυτό όμως δεν γνώριζε ο καλός φίλος κάτι περισσότερο. Μπόρεσα όμως να βρω κάποιο στοιχείο (ελπίζω να είναι σχετικό) από τις λίστες πλοίων που μου είχε εμπιστευθεί παλαιότερα ο καλός μου φίλος _Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης_. Εκεί λοιπόν αναφέρεται πλοίο με το όνομα _ΑΕΤΟΣ_ (από το 1962), αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1872_, κατασκευής του _1949_, 392 τόνων, με την πολύ παράξενη όμως ιδιαιτερότητα ως τύπος του να αναφέρονται ταυτόχρονα και _Π/Θ_ (πορθμείο) και _Α/Κ_ (αλιευτικό) !!! Τι άραγε μπορεί να συμβαίνει ??? Κάποια ίσως μετασκευή και αλλαγή τύπου και χρήσης ???
> 
> Καλοί μου φίλοι Νεκτάριε και Άρη, αλλά και όποιος άλλος μπορεί να γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο, ευελπιστώ στην ευγενή συνδρομή σας, τόσο για το _ΒΟΥΛΑ_ όσο και για το _ΑΙΤΟΣ_.


Φίλε Γιώργο το ΑΕΤΟΣ με ΝΠ 1872 ήταν ένα μεγάλο αλιευτικό, το όποιο έχουμε δει και συζητήσει εδώ. Στην Ελλάδα άλλαξε χρήση σε φορτηγό μότορσιπ, οπότε δεν έχει σχέση με το αναζητούμενο.. ή καταζητούμενο  :Sneakiness: 
Λογικά το ΑΗΤΟΣ του Πόρου πρέπει να ήταν κάποιο μικρό σκάφος και θα μπορούσε να είναι το παρακάτω

Το 1955 νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά το ξύλινο πετρελαιοκίνητο ΑΕΤΟΣ με ολική χωρητικότητα 37 κόρων με διαστάσεις 18.3 Χ 4.4 μ με την επισήμανση _"τέως της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας_". Ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ μπορεί να μας πει περισσότερα για αυτό.
Το 1956 αναγνωρίσθηκε ως επιβατηγό υπό ιδιοκτησία Γ. Κόκκορη. Δες αν η χρονική περίοδος και το όνομα ταυτίζεται με τον πλοιοκτήτη του Πόρου και ίσως έτσι βρεθεί ο καταζητούμενος Αητός!
Το 1962 έγινε η τελευταία αναφορά στο νηολόγιο όταν το σκάφος τέθηκε σε αναγκαστικό πλειστηριασμό του δημοσίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 

Οπότε, να συμπεράνω ότι ο τύπος πλοίου, _Π/Θ_ (πορθμείο), δεν ίσχυε τελικά για το ΑΕΤΟΣ με Ν.Π. 1872 ??? Διότι αυτό το στοιχείο ήταν που με οδήγησε νε το συσχετίσω με το ΑΗΤΟΣ του Πόρου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά Γιώργο, μάλλον πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό αντί του σωστού Π/Κ (πετρελαιοκίνητο)

----------

